# The Chromebook Owner Party House



## ShiBDiB (Aug 1, 2011)

*The Cloud Surfing Fun House*

For all the Chromebook owners *LETS PARTY* 


Members
shibdib - Samsung 5 (Wi-Fi)


Must Have App's - http://net.tutsplus.com/articles/web-roundups/50-killer-chromebook-apps/

Tips and Tricks - http://chromestory.com/2011/06/10-tips-to-customize-your-new-chromebook/​


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 1, 2011)

Just bought mine from amazon, got a 16gb mini thumbdrive to store offline movies and tv shows. Should replace my droid phone as my source of entertainment while protecting M'erica at work


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm alone? really a great little machine, tethering it with my rooted incredible.


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 4, 2011)

I have a cr-48 i picked up on ebay. But its running windows 7 right now...


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 4, 2011)

BrooksyX said:


> I have a cr-48 i picked up on ebay. But its running windows 7 right now...



Why buy it then?


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 4, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Why buy it then?



I think the questions is why not. It makes for a sick netbook. I have a 40gb intel ssd in here right now and battery life is like 6hrs.


----------

